# Monza-Inter: Sabato 7 gennaio 2023, ore 20.45



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 13:51)

Questa sera alle 20.45.
Diretta DAZN e Sky

Probabili formazioni:

*MONZA *(3-4-2-1): Di Gregorio; Caldirola, Pablo Marì, Izzo; Birindelli, Pessina, Machin, Carlos Augusto; Ciurria, Caprari; Mota Carvalho.

*INTER *(3-5-2): Onana; Skriniar, de Vrij, Bastoni; Dumfries, Barella, Calhanoglu, Mkhitaryan, Dimarco; Lukaku, Lautaro.


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 13:52)

@sunburn il tuo prezioso pronostico?


----------



## Gamma (Sabato alle 13:53)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa sera alle 20.45.
> Diretta DAZN e Sky
> 
> Probabili formazioni:
> ...


Giocatori del Monza, ricordate il premio del Berlusca in caso di vittoria contro una big!


----------



## Nevergiveup (Sabato alle 13:59)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa sera alle 20.45.
> Diretta DAZN e Sky
> 
> Probabili formazioni:
> ...


Mamma mia ragazzi.. il ragazzo accoltellato alla fine è rientrato prima di Maignan


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 14:01)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ragazzi.. il ragazzo accoltellato alla fine è rientrato prima di Maignan



Lui mica ha i luminari del Milan a curarlo


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 14:25)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Giocatori del Monza, ricordate il premio del Berlusca in caso di *vittoria* contro una big!



Sarebbe già una buona cosa un pari.


----------



## Gamma (Sabato alle 14:26)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe già una buona cosa un pari.


Per noi sì, per loro in quel caso metà premio


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 14:27)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Per noi sì, per loro in quel caso metà premio



Meglio metà che niente


----------



## sunburn (Sabato alle 14:51)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @sunburn il tuo prezioso pronostico?


Vittoria Inter in ciabatte.


----------



## Igniorante (Sabato alle 14:54)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Giocatori del Monza, ricordate il premio del Berlusca in caso di vittoria contro una big!



Quella è solo una facciata, contro la sua squadra del cuore l'ordine è di scansarsi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 15:32)

Questa se l'inter dovesse prenderla sotto gamba è un casino. Altrimenti vince abbastanza facile.


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 18:04)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Questa se l'inter dovesse prenderla sotto gamba è un casino. Altrimenti vince abbastanza facile.



Hai visto mai che il Monza si rende utile…


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 18:27)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hai visto mai che il Monza si rende utile…


dipende dal pullman di signorine ...


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 19:03)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> dipende dal pullman di signorine ...



Se arriva prima non la vedo bene


----------



## R41D3N (Sabato alle 19:11)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vittoria Inter in ciabatte.


Con le crocs direi!


----------



## RickyKaka22 (Sabato alle 20:23)

Fuori Lukaku...


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 20:28)

Le formazioni ufficiali
MONZA (3-4-2-1): Di Gregorio; Marlon, Pablo Marì, Izzo; Birindelli, Pessina, Machin, Carlos Augusto; Ciurria, Dany Mota; Petagna. Allenatore: Palladino.

INTER (3-5-2): Onana; Skriniar, Acerbi, Bastoni; Darmian, Barella, Calhanoglu, Mkhitaryan, Dimarco; Lautaro, Dzeko. Allenatore: Inzaghi.


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 20:32)

Arbitra Luca Sacchi


----------



## folletto (Sabato alle 20:39)

Sgambatina per le melme


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 20:58)

darmian dal primo minuto sta giocando alto come Leao

il terzino sinistro del monza fa tutto un sonno


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 20:59)

finita. ste melme basta che segnano presto e mettono in ghiaccio la partita


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (Sabato alle 20:59)

Già finita.


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 20:59)

incredibile, 1-1

anche qui imbarazzante la marcatura, direi stile romagnoli che si gira


----------



## Raryof (Sabato alle 21:02)

Palla in retee


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 21:04)

finirà 9-1 dai su,se non vincono contro questi devono nascondesi


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 21:07)

ovviamente nessun var...

comunque che goal ha sbagliato di testa da solo


----------



## Raryof (Sabato alle 21:10)

Cos'ha sbagliato Pignatone, ma dai


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 21:11)

si può prendere un goal così ???

dai mi spiace per l'attentato subito ma non ha la testa per giocare ancora


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (Sabato alle 21:11)

Bravo Pablo Marì


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (Sabato alle 21:12)

Peggio di Masiello.


----------



## Rudi84 (Sabato alle 21:12)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Bravo Pablo Marì


Se mai dovesse vincere il Monza lui non entrerà nel pullman pieno di escort


----------



## Maravich49 (Sabato alle 21:13)

Ahahahah il 1-2 da paperissima


----------



## Raryof (Sabato alle 21:17)

Marì lì dietro ha sentito l'accoltellatore del supermercato mi sa...


----------



## admin (Sabato alle 21:26)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa sera alle 20.45.
> Diretta DAZN e Sky
> 
> Probabili formazioni:
> ...


.


----------



## Trumpusconi (Sabato alle 21:28)

Se sperate che l'inter perda punti in queste partite qui, vi sbagliate.
Non sbagliano praticamente MAI con le piccole, Bologna a parte (grazie Radu) 
Dovremmo prendere esempio, noi fatichiamo spesso con squadre chiuse 
Certo, avere gente tipo Lautaro e Lukaku in attacco aiuta...


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 21:31)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se sperate che l'inter perda punti in queste partite qui, vi sbagliate.
> Non sbagliano praticamente MAI con le piccole, Bologna a parte (grazie Radu)
> Dovremmo prendere esempio, noi fatichiamo spesso con squadre chiuse
> Certo, avere gente tipo Lautaro e Lukaku in attacco aiuta...


il Monza dal cambio di panchina non è più da zona retrocessione, sarebbe settimo in classifica.
zero goal presi da calcio da fermo per esempio con Palladino
i due goal sono state due dormite difensive, una del terzino e una del centrale


----------



## Igniorante (Sabato alle 21:43)

Devo ancora capire se questi del Monza sono incapaci o se la sono venduta.
Il secondo gol preso è roba da ufficio inchieste.


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 21:44)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se sperate che l'inter perda punti in queste partite qui, vi sbagliate.
> Non sbagliano praticamente MAI con le piccole, Bologna a parte (grazie Radu)
> Dovremmo prendere esempio, noi fatichiamo spesso con squadre chiuse
> *Certo, avere gente tipo Lautaro e Lukaku in attacco aiuta...*



Un “dettaglio” non da poco.


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 21:44)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Devo ancora capire se questi del Monza sono incapaci o se la sono venduta.
> Il secondo gol preso è roba da ufficio inchieste.



Sono incapaci di non venderla


----------



## RickyB83 (Sabato alle 21:46)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se sperate che l'inter perda punti in queste partite qui, vi sbagliate.
> Non sbagliano praticamente MAI con le piccole, Bologna a parte (grazie Radu)
> Dovremmo prendere esempio, noi fatichiamo spesso con squadre chiuse
> Certo, avere gente tipo Lautaro e Lukaku in attacco aiuta...


Motivo per il Quale io scommetto sempre su di loro con le piccole. Sono in positivo. Ultimamente ho inserito anche la juve e faccio combo pazzesche..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 21:49)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se sperate che l'inter perda punti in queste partite qui, vi sbagliate.
> Non sbagliano praticamente MAI con le piccole, Bologna a parte (grazie Radu)
> Dovremmo prendere esempio, noi fatichiamo spesso con squadre chiuse
> Certo, avere gente tipo Lautaro e Lukaku in attacco aiuta...


Comunque senza Radu finiva in pareggio


----------



## Zenos (Sabato alle 21:49)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se sperate che l'inter perda punti in queste partite qui, vi sbagliate.
> Non sbagliano praticamente MAI con le piccole, Bologna a parte (grazie Radu)
> Dovremmo prendere esempio, noi fatichiamo spesso con squadre chiuse
> Certo, avere gente tipo Lautaro e Lukaku in attacco aiuta...


E certo hanno Dzeko, Lukaku,Lautaro e Correa. A noi se Leao e Giroud non sono in giornata è finita.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 21:50)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E certo hanno Dzeko, Lukaku,Lautaro e Correa. A noi se Leao e Giroud non sono in giornata è finita.


purtroppo siamo Leao dipendenti. Se lui non gira è finita.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 21:52)

All inter invidio tantissimo una cosa: hanno sempre abbondanza in attacco,noi se abbiamo Leao in giornata no siamo spacciati.

Questo è il nodo che viene fuori quando per 10 mercati consecutivi non prendi una punta da 30 gol


----------



## Zenos (Sabato alle 21:52)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> purtroppo siamo Leao dipendenti. Se lui non gira è finita.


L'importante è che numericamente siamo al completo e che ne riusciamo a portare 16 tra campo e panchina. Poi che si chiamino Lazetic,Origi,Krunic poco importa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Sabato alle 21:55)

Speriamo che nell'intervallo, negli spogliatoi del Monza, il Berlusca abbia tirato fuori l'asso nella manica: la moglie fake.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 21:57)

Zenos ha scritto:


> L'importante è che numericamente siamo al completo e che ne riusciamo a portare 16 tra campo e panchina. Poi che si chiamino Lazetic,Origi,Krunic poco importa.


anche qui quando leggo dei commenti che parlano di abbondanza della rosa,mi viene da ridere. Abbiamo mezza rosa infortunata e i nuovi sono dannosi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 21:58)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo che nell'intervallo, negli spogliatoi del Monza, il Berlusca abbia tirato fuori l'asso nella manica: la moglie fake.


Il video motivazionale è arrivato,ho visto il Monza più propositivo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sabato alle 21:59)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo che nell'intervallo, negli spogliatoi del Monza, il Berlusca abbia tirato fuori l'asso nella manica: la moglie fake.


Io pensavo al pullman di t*****...


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 21:59)

stavano regalando il terzo, assurdo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:02)

Andris ha scritto:


> stavano regalando il terzo, assurdo


hai visto il gol di Lautardo?? Praticamente se lo son fatti da soli. Difesa imbarazzante. Auguri a loro di tornare in B e andar in c,in d,fino all eccellenza.


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:02)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> hai visto il gol di Lautardo?? Praticamente se lo son fatti da soli. Difesa imbarazzante. Auguri a loro di tornare in B e andar in c,in d,fino all eccellenza.


sì sto seguendo dall'inizio, sembrano diversi da come hanno chiuso prima del mondiale
palladino aveva detto che il primo tempo di firenze fosse orrendo ma che poi si erano ripresi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:04)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì sto seguendo dall'inizio, sembrano diversi da come hanno chiuso prima del mondiale
> palladino aveva detto che il primo tempo di firenze fosse orrendo ma che poi si erano ripresi


Sono galvanizzati dall'aver battuto i ciucci.


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:06)

davanti non sono male, nonostante petagnone


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:09)

ci vuole il goal del ronaldo versione discount, dany mota con i capelli leccati dal cane


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:10)

barella e il turco rotti, ma ad appiano gentile verranno rigenerati


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:15)

doppio cambio monza, ci crede


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sabato alle 22:19)

Maledetto obama...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:19)

Berluska ha promesso tr..ie doppie per un Thresome per ciascun giocatore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Sabato alle 22:20)

Banana evita il pareggio


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:20)

che passaggio di mister 70 milioni scrigno

inter inesistente nel secondo tempo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sabato alle 22:22)

Dai ragazzi, pensate al pullman!!!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:23)

Inter immune alle ammonizioni


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:25)

era buono questo cross, un attaccante doveva sfondare la porta


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:26)

Lukaku non riesce manco a stoppare la palla. Ormai è un ex giocatore


----------



## Hellscream (Sabato alle 22:27)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Banana evita il pareggio


Finalmente è arrivato il momento in cui la cazzetta potrà titolare ONANISMO a caratteri cubitali?


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:29)

non basta regalare un goal, ora sbaglia pure davanti carlos augusto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:32)

Monza che ci prova ma è spuntato


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:34)

Giallo per Skriniar,domani nevica alle Maldive


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:34)

che schifo di uomo lo slovacco, fa un fallaccio e grida come una vacca ingravidata con il braccio del fattore


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:36)

Andris ha scritto:


> che schifo di uomo lo slovacco, fa un fallaccio e grida come una vacca ingravidata con il braccio del fattore


Che cesso. Lo odio ai livelli di nedved


----------



## Dexter (Sabato alle 22:37)

Oggi né Inter né Juve meritavano i 3 punti che si sono messi in saccoccia. Inutile dirvi come andrà domani sera


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:37)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Che cesso. Lo odio ai livelli di nedved


spera che non rinnovi perchè ha l'accordo a zero con noi


----------



## Rudi84 (Sabato alle 22:38)

Stessa rovesciata di gagliardini che colpisce l'avversario ed era già ammonito come Leao ma lui ovviamente niente secondo giallo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:38)

Andris ha scritto:


> spera che non rinnovi perchè ha l'accordo a zero con noi


cosa?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:39)

Lukaku è imbarazzante. Non sta in piedi


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:39)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> cosa?


un nuovo caso formale dopo bonucci


----------



## folletto (Sabato alle 22:40)

Ahahahahahaahhagahahahahagagaggagagahahhahahaahhaha


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:40)

DAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Sabato alle 22:40)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sabato alle 22:40)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL!!!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:40)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOIOOLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Sabato alle 22:40)

Gang bang party con pullman di olgettine e la Fascina!!!!!!!!!!! Dai!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudi84 (Sabato alle 22:40)

oh cacchio non ci credo. Adesso faranno come con la fiorentina questi


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:41)

sembra autogoal sinceramente ahahah


----------



## folletto (Sabato alle 22:41)

Cravatta gialla


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:41)

ahahahahah galliani impazzito


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 22:41)

Ora Silvio manda il bus…


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:42)

dumfries la mette all'angolino AHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Roten1896 (Sabato alle 22:42)

ora fanno il 2-3


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:42)

quasi 3-2 ahahahaha


----------



## folletto (Sabato alle 22:42)

Mezzo pullman di tro*e dai


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 22:43)

Dumbo l’ha messa


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:43)

goal dell'inter all'ultimo tiro dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Sabato alle 22:44)

Recuperi totalmente falsati!


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:44)

comunque seriamente AC Monza ha buoni panchinari pure
nel secondo tempo inzaghino non ci ha capito nulla invece ottimi cambi del palladino


----------



## Roten1896 (Sabato alle 22:44)

ottimo risultato... per la Juve


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:45)

AUTOGOL DI DENZEL

GODOOOOOO


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 22:45)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe già una buona cosa un pari.



@sunburn prendi esempio


----------



## Solo (Sabato alle 22:45)

È qui che si gode?


----------



## IDRIVE (Sabato alle 22:45)

E andiamo! Non potevano vincere anche questa nel recupero del recupero, cat.so...


----------



## Raryof (Sabato alle 22:45)

Che è successo? non ho seguito...
Ha segnato Onana al 96° dalla sua area?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:45)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Recuperi totalmente falsati!


stava dando altri 3 minuti


----------



## Now i'm here (Sabato alle 22:45)

spiaze.


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 22:46)

Grazie Monza


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:46)

spiaze per i ragazzi

se Galliani avesse preso un attaccante serio di area, invece di altri acquisti da album di figurine, le cose sarebbero andate diversamente per il Monza


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 22:46)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> stava dando altri 3 minuti



Come era la storia delle m…?


----------



## Hellscream (Sabato alle 22:47)

Ed eccoci:

SPIAZE per limone.
SPIAZE per MAKAKU.
SPIAZE per DUMBFRIES.
SPIAZE per PIPPANOGHLU.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sabato alle 22:47)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se sperate che l'inter perda punti in queste partite qui, vi sbagliate.
> Non sbagliano praticamente MAI con le piccole, Bologna a parte (grazie Radu)
> Dovremmo prendere esempio, noi fatichiamo spesso con squadre chiuse
> Certo, avere gente tipo Lautaro e Lukaku in attacco aiuta...



Dicevi?


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 22:47)

In c… a Inzaghino


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:48)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come era la storia delle m…?


l'arbitro stava lasciando giocare finché non segnava l'inter, sta storia dei recuperi è ridicola


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:48)

Lukaku giocatore più pagato del campionato a 8,5 milioni


----------



## Raryof (Sabato alle 22:48)

Bello il 3-1 di Dumbo per chiuderla, grande partita dei ragazzi.


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 22:48)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> l'arbitro stava lasciando giocare finché non segnava l'inter, sta storia dei recuperi è ridicola



Se giocavano ancora le m… la perdevano


----------



## Trumpusconi (Sabato alle 22:49)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Dicevi?


Gufata, permettetemi, magistrale.


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 22:50)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gufata, permettetemi, magistrale.



Se azzeccavi eri un profeta. Sbagliando hai gufato. Genio 

@KILPIN_91 ha fatto scuola


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:51)

Andris ha scritto:


> Lukaku giocatore più pagato del campionato a 8,5 milioni


condizione fisica imbarazzante per lui, non si regge in piedi. Lento goffo, impreciso,non stoppa una palla. Che cesso


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:51)

la palla persa dall'armeno è da fucilazione sul goal


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:52)

@Trumpusconi sei il mio nuovo profeta


----------



## Trumpusconi (Sabato alle 22:52)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se azzeccavi eri un profeta. Sbagliando hai gufato. Genio


Beh, profeta per aver detto che l'Inter avrebbe battuto il Monza mi sembra un po esagerato  
Comunque io se posso cerco sempre di pompare l'Inter (anche perchè al di la di tutto sono convinto che a livello di organico siano ancora la squadra piu forte, nonostante tutto), di solito porta sfiga. 
A sto giro è andata bene


----------



## willcoyote85 (Sabato alle 22:53)

eiaculooooooooooooo


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 22:54)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Beh, profeta per aver detto che l'Inter avrebbe battuto il Monza mi sembra un po esagerato
> Comunque io se posso cerco sempre di pompare l'Inter (anche perchè al di la di tutto sono convinto che a livello di organico siano ancora la squadra piu forte, nonostante tutto), di solito porta sfiga.
> A sto giro è andata bene



In ogni caso, grazie.


----------



## Raryof (Sabato alle 22:54)

Edilnord-Inter 2-2

Dopo aver preso 3 punti pure ai gobbi non c'è che dire, tanta roba.


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 22:55)

primo punto contro le prime cinque del Monza !!!



>


----------



## bmb (Sabato alle 22:56)

Non so se godo di più per il pullman di donnine in arrivo a Monza o per i napolecani che rosicano perché hanno capito che hanno perso lo scudetto come i cuggini a Bologna.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:56)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Edilnord-Inter 2-2
> 
> Dopo aver preso 3 punti pure ai gobbi non c'è che dire, tanta roba.


pullman in partenza


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 22:57)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non so se godo di più per il pullman di donnine in arrivo a Monza o per i napolecani che rosicano perché hanno capito che hanno perso lo scudetto come i cuggini a Bologna.


Si gode abbestia in ogni caso


----------



## Roten1896 (Sabato alle 22:59)

Secondo me è stato annullato un gol regolare all'Inter che poteva andare sul 3-1 (fischiato un fallo molto dubbio). Inevitabilmente un segnale del ritorno dei gobbi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 23:01)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è stato annullato un gol regolare all'Inter che poteva andare sul 3-1 (fischiato un fallo molto dubbio). Inevitabilmente un segnale del ritorno dei gobbi.


Tanto glielo revocano (poi mi sveglio sudato)


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 23:01)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Oggi né Inter né Juve meritavano i 3 punti che si sono messi in saccoccia. Inutile dirvi come andrà domani sera


ottima gufata per le m


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 23:02)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> pullman in partenza



Ma il nostro @OrgoglioMilanista non le accompagna?


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 23:04)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è stato annullato un gol regolare all'Inter che poteva andare sul 3-1 (fischiato un fallo molto dubbio). Inevitabilmente un segnale del ritorno dei gobbi.


bisogna controllare il fuorigioco però, perchè sembrava avanti


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 23:04)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma il nostro @OrgoglioMilanista non le accompagna?


Secondo me adesso se la sta godendo tipo una notte da leoni


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 23:05)

*inzaghi:

"Fatico a parlare della gara, siamo arrabbiati

5 anni di var, era regolare il 3-1"*


----------



## Rudi84 (Sabato alle 23:06)

Su telenordest stanno dicendo che le telecamere hanno beccato dzeko in panchina che rideva per un errore fatto in campo da lubamba. Avete visto qualcosa?


----------



## Roten1896 (Sabato alle 23:06)

Andris ha scritto:


> bisogna controllare il fuorigioco però, perchè sembrava avanti


non c'è nulla
era un gol regolare


----------



## danjr (Sabato alle 23:06)

Andris ha scritto:


> *inzaghi:
> 
> "Fatico a parlare della gara, siamo arrabbiati
> 
> 5 anni di var, era regolare il 3-1"*


Ma la partita prima non aveva detto che sogna un calcio in cui non si parla di arbitri?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 23:06)

Andris ha scritto:


> *inzaghi:
> 
> "Fatico a parlare della gara, siamo arrabbiati
> 
> 5 anni di var, era regolare il 3-1"*


scontato


----------



## danjr (Sabato alle 23:07)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Su telenordest stanno dicendo che le telecamere hanno beccato dzeko in panchina che rideva per un errore fatto in campo da lubamba. Avete visto qualcosa?


Si visto in diretta, ho riso anche io in realtà


----------



## danjr (Sabato alle 23:08)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non c'è nulla
> era un gol regolare


Come il nostro con La Spezia, ha fischiato prima, tecnicamente non è gol annullato e la var non può niente.


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 23:08)

nessuno gli chiede del secondo tempo scandaloso dell'inter


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 23:10)

SPIAZE si lamenta del gol annullato,ma l'arbitro aveva fischiato prima,non è nemmeno un gol annullato


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 23:10)

Galliani


----------



## willcoyote85 (Sabato alle 23:10)

gagliardini andava sbattuto fuori, per la precisione.


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 23:11)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Galliani


serve la nuova gif sul forum


----------



## Rudi84 (Sabato alle 23:13)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gagliardini andava sbattuto fuori, per la precisione.


Infatti l'avevo scritto prima che ha fatto una rovesciata come Leao solo che ha preso l'avversario e non è stato ammonito e perchè Leao sì?


----------



## Zenos (Sabato alle 23:14)

Inzaghi piange per il gol annullato. La mrd non fa riferimento al rigore non dato al Monza.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 23:14)

L'inter ha fatto un secondo tempo VERGOGNOSO, ha lasciato la palla al monza aspettando il fischio finale ,normali che la prendi dove non batte il sole


----------



## Rudi84 (Sabato alle 23:15)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inzaghi piange per il gol annullato. La mrd non fa riferimento al rigore non dato al Monza.


Ed era fallo anche di Giroud su sanchez


----------



## mil77 (Sabato alle 23:16)

Ma si sono fatti male barella e chala?


----------



## livestrong (Sabato alle 23:17)

Ma se anche avessero subito un torto, meglio ancora. Questi meritano di essere umiliati sempre e comunque al pari dei ladri


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 23:19)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma si sono fatti male barella e chala?


saltano solo la coppa, hanno detto che non sono gravi


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 23:21)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inzaghi piange per il gol annullato. La mrd non fa riferimento al rigore non dato al Monza.



Inzaghino piange sempre


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 23:23)

I tifosi delle m… stanno impazzendo


----------



## folletto (Sabato alle 23:24)

Le melme in panchina se la ridevano poco prima dell’auto gol di dumfrio, ma quanto godo?!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 23:24)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inzaghino piange sempre


Inzaghi Filippo figlio unico.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 23:25)

folletto ha scritto:


> Le melme in panchina se la ridevano poco prima dell’auto gol di dumfrio, ma quanto godo?!


dzeko rideva per Lukaku


----------



## Raryof (Sabato alle 23:27)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> dzeko rideva per Lukaku


Forse aveva nella testa l'immagine di lui che si strafoga di duplo negli spogliatoi prima delle partite...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 23:27)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I tifosi delle m… stanno impazzendo


Neschio è uscito?


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 23:30)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Neschio è uscito?



Si, è uscito pure di senno 

Aspetto l’altro fenomeno napoletano.


----------



## El picinin (Sabato alle 23:30)

Una lacrima sul viiiiiiisooooo


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 23:32)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Una lacrima sul viiiiiiisooooo



E qualcosa in qualche altra parte


----------



## Roger84 (Sabato alle 23:35)

Galliani uno di noi, ahahahah! Esultanza epica delle grandi partite di qlc anno fa, fantastico! 2 punti importantissimi...ora vediamo di fare una grande partita domani ed andare a 39!!!


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 23:35)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si, è uscito pure di senno
> 
> *Aspetto l’altro fenomeno napoletano.*



È arrivato pure lui


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 23:41)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Galliani uno di noi, ahahahah! Esultanza epica delle grandi partite di qlc anno fa, fantastico! 2 punti importantissimi...ora vediamo di fare una grande partita domani ed andare a 39!!!


hahahah era da una vita che non esultava così


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 23:44)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> hahahah era da una vita che non esultava così



Questo si vede meglio


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 23:48)

@Andris per la gif


----------



## Jino (Sabato alle 23:51)

Ma avete visto Lukaku in che stato è!? fa pena....


----------



## TheKombo (Sabato alle 23:51)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo si vede meglio


Best ever !!!
Un caro saluto al sempre sportivissimo ed oggettivo Limne


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 23:52)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Best ever !!!
> Un caro saluto al sempre sportivissimo ed oggettivo Limne


----------



## TheKombo (Sabato alle 23:53)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto Lukaku in che stato è!? fa pena....


Marotta miglior dirigente dell'universo, perché l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde


----------



## Igniorante (Sabato alle 23:54)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto Lukaku in che stato è!? fa pena....



Considerando quanto lo ha pagato il Chelsea credo sia uno dei più grossi flop di sempre.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (Sabato alle 23:55)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma il nostro @OrgoglioMilanista non le accompagna?





KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me adesso se la sta godendo tipo una notte da leoni



Ragazzi sono appena rientrato a casa con la mia ragazza, manco sapevo che le melme giocavano stasera. Che bello vedere che hanno pareggiato col Monza. Godo come un cane castrato che viene scastrato dopo 10 anni di agonia e si fa una gran trombata. 

Comunque zio Silvio parlava di vittoria contro una big, non pareggio, caro @Blu71


----------



## Blu71 (Sabato alle 23:57)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sono appena rientrato a casa con la mia ragazza, manco sapevo che le melme giocavano stasera. Che bello vedere che hanno pareggiato col Monza. Godo come un cane castrato che viene scastrato dopo 10 anni di agonia e si fa una gran trombata.
> 
> *Comunque zio Silvio parlava di vittoria contro una big, non pareggio, caro @Blu71 *



Magari con un pari manda solo mezzo bus


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Sabato alle 23:57)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto Lukaku in che stato è!? fa pena....


Non sta in piedi


----------



## Andris (Sabato alle 23:57)

@Toby rosso nero

@admin

gif creata, da aggiungere subito in lista smiles gif



>


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 00:01)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non sta in piedi



Quando venne annunciato il suo ritorno su questo forum ci furono alcuni nel panico. Tu ne sai qualcosa, vero?


----------



## folletto (Domenica alle 00:02)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Galliani uno di noi, ahahahah! Esultanza epica delle grandi partite di qlc anno fa, fantastico! 2 punti importantissimi...ora vediamo di fare una grande partita domani ed andare a 39!!!


Praticamente uguale ad un’altra di anni fa sempre con quel berretto di lana blu


----------



## Igniorante (Domenica alle 00:03)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sono appena rientrato a casa con la mia ragazza, manco sapevo che le melme giocavano stasera. Che bello vedere che hanno pareggiato col Monza. Godo come un cane castrato che viene scastrato dopo 10 anni di agonia e si fa una gran trombata.
> 
> Comunque zio Silvio parlava di vittoria contro una big, non pareggio, caro @Blu71



Non sapevo che i cani si potessero "scastrare" 
Epico.
Quanto ci fanno godere questi pezzenti nerazzurri... Se non esistessero andrebbero inventati.


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 00:04)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> *Non sapevo che i cani si potessero "scastrare" *
> Epico.
> Quanto ci fanno godere questi pezzenti nerazzurri... Se non esistessero andrebbero inventati.



Se @OrgoglioMilanista lo scrive è così


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 00:06)

Dumfries è in questo momento il calciatore più amato dalle m…


----------



## Andris (Domenica alle 00:11)

1-2



>



2-2



>




dalla depressione all'infarto in 70 minuti


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 00:12)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando venne annunciato il suo ritorno su questo forum ci furono alcuni nel panico. Tu ne sai qualcosa, vero?


Non mi ricordo


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 00:14)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non mi ricordo



Io ricordo benissimo ma evito di fare nomi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 00:14)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dumfries è in questo momento il calciatore più amato dalle m…


Sto godendo come uno GNU in calore


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 00:15)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sto godendo come uno GNU in calore



Risparmiaci i dettagli, per favore


----------



## Nomaduk (Domenica alle 00:19)

Quindi hanno battuto i partenopei e poi si sono sciolti a Monza. Perfetto, vado a guardarmi un po di youtuber intetristi


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 00:21)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Quindi hanno battuto i partenopei e poi si sono sciolti a Monza. Perfetto, vado a guardarmi un po di youtuber interisti



Quello nel bagno è da vedere


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 00:22)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando venne annunciato il suo ritorno su questo forum ci furono alcuni nel panico. Tu ne sai qualcosa, vero?


preghiamo che rimanga così, è l'unico che può fargli vincere il campionato.
senza di lui non valgono una cicca.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 00:23)

@Blu71 Mastrangelo è impazzito per il sombrero di Mikicoso


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 00:24)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> preghiamo che rimanga così, è l'unico che può fargli vincere il campionato.
> senza di lui non valgono una cicca.



Non sappiamo se rimarrà così ma intanto per mezzo Campionato non ha aggiunto nulla.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 00:24)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> preghiamo che rimanga così, è l'unico che può fargli vincere il campionato.
> senza di lui non valgono una cicca.


Dzeko al momento è Van Basten in confronto a lui


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 00:25)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 Mastrangelo è impazzito per il sombrero di Mikicoso



Visto, è uno dei più falsi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 00:25)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non sappiamo se rimarrà così ma intanto per mezzo Campionato non ha aggiunto nulla.


stagione della vita con gonde. A manchester era odiato,da li è nato "Lakaka"


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 00:26)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quello nel bagno è da vedere


chi?


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 00:28)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Dzeko al momento è Van Basten in confronto a lui



Dzeko ha un cervello, questa per me è la differenza con Lukaku.


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 00:38)

Secondo quanto riportato da SportMediaset l’arbitro Sacchi avrebbe ammesso l’errore sul gol di Acerbi ed avrebbe chiesto scusa all'Inter. Sacchi potrebbe essere sospeso dai vertici arbitrali.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 00:46)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da SportMediaset l’arbitro Sacchi avrebbe ammesso l’errore sul gol di Acerbi ed avrebbe chiesto scusa all'Inter. Sacchi potrebbe essere sospeso dai vertici arbitrali.


ahahah ridicoli. ora mi aspetto la compensazione


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 00:50)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da SportMediaset l’arbitro Sacchi avrebbe ammesso l’errore sul gol di Acerbi ed avrebbe chiesto scusa all'Inter. Sacchi potrebbe essere sospeso dai vertici arbitrali.


manca un rigore al monza. ma su questo muti


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 00:51)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ahahah ridicoli. ora mi aspetto la *compensazione*



Ne hanno già avute fin troppe.


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 00:52)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> manca un rigore al monza. ma su questo muti



Manca soprattutto l’umiltà di ammettere che il Monza meritava pure di vincere.


----------



## TheKombo (Domenica alle 01:01)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ahahah ridicoli. ora mi aspetto la compensazione


Devono impazzire le me..e


----------



## Andris (Domenica alle 01:11)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da SportMediaset l’arbitro Sacchi avrebbe ammesso l’errore sul gol di Acerbi ed avrebbe chiesto scusa all'Inter. Sacchi potrebbe essere sospeso dai vertici arbitrali.


ha sbagliato a fischiare prima del termine dell'azione in epoca VAR ma tutta la storia del calcio è piena di falli presunti per confusione fischiati in area di rigore a favore di chi difende, non è certo una novità che quando si vede andare a terra un difensore si fischia fallo e in effetti in diretta sembrava una spinta dell'interista


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 01:17)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Dzeko al momento è Van Basten in confronto a lui


si ma geco non gli farà mai vincere il campionato.
lacacca è l'unico che può farlo.


----------



## Raryof (Domenica alle 01:21)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da SportMediaset l’arbitro Sacchi avrebbe ammesso l’errore sul gol di Acerbi ed avrebbe chiesto scusa all'Inter. Sacchi potrebbe essere sospeso dai vertici arbitrali.


In pratica un altro Serra che fischia poco prima del gol e bona lì, bene.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 01:33)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma geco non gli farà mai vincere il campionato.
> lacacca è l'unico che può farlo.


vedremo..secondo me è sempre stato sopravvalutato. anche 2 anni fa nell'anno di gonde ha avuto l'anno della vita,ora è tornato nei suoi standard


----------



## diavoloINme (Domenica alle 09:13)

Quindi gli ingiocabili hanno pareggiato ?
E mo chi lo sente a limone?
Sarà colpa della befana.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (Domenica alle 09:23)

Per quanto godo devo ammettere che l'errore di Sacchi sul 3-1 del Inter é praticamente uguale al errore di Serra in Milan-Spezia - un fischio frettoloso che non serviva (quello di Serra probabilmente era ancora peggio considerando la situazione di vantaggio). Nel epoca VAR una gestione del genere é incocepibile.

Non c'é alcun fallo su Pablo Mari. Perche fischiare subito? Lascia finire o continuare l'azione qualche secondo e fischia subito dopo o vai a controllare al VAR se segnano. Ma fischiare prima su una situazione non chiarissima, é un errore pesantissimo.
Ovviamente godo per Inzaghi, ma la gestione arbitrale della Serie A é drammatica. Anche in Cremonese-Juventus Ayroldi fischia prima del gol della Cremonese e toglie un gol regolarissimo.
Juve +3, Inter -2. Cosi si spostano campionati.


----------



## Rudi84 (Domenica alle 09:27)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per quanto godo devo ammettere che l'errore di Sacchi sul 3-1 del Inter é praticamente uguale al errore di Serra in Milan-Spezia - un fischio frettoloso che non serviva (quello di Serra probabilmente era ancora peggio considerando la situazione di vantaggio). Nel epoca VAR una gestione del genere é incocepibile.
> 
> Non c'é alcun fallo su Pablo Mari. Perche fischiare subito? Lascia finire o continuare l'azione qualche secondo e fischia subito dopo o vai a controllare al VAR se segnano. Ma fischiare prima su una situazione non chiarissima, é un errore pesantissimo.
> Ovviamente godo per Inzaghi, ma la gestione arbitrale della Serie A é drammatica. Anche in Cremonese-Juventus Ayroldi fischia prima del gol della Cremonese e toglie un gol regolarissimo.
> Juve +3, Inter -2. Cosi si spostano campionati.


Si ma nell'epoca var avrebbero potuto dare il rigore al monza senza contare il secondo giallo non dato a gagliardini come avevano fatto con Leao(e su questo episodio non serve certo il var).


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (Domenica alle 09:31)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Si ma nell'epoca var avrebbero potuto dare il rigore al monza senza contare il secondo giallo non dato a gagliardini come avevano fatto con Leao(e su questo episodio non serve certo il var).


Non posso commentare questi episodi non avendo visto l'intera gara.

Pero quello che descrivi per me é un ulteriore segnale che ad oggi in Serie A la situazione VAR é caotica. Dovrebbe aiutare a pulire il calcio, invece hanno trovato un metodo di usarlo come li pare.


----------



## Rudi84 (Domenica alle 09:40)

Non serve il var per vedere certe cose basta avere il dono della vista. Leao già ammonito con la samp ha fatto una rovesciata e ha colpito il difensore e l'arbitro gli dà il secondo giallo (ovviamente prima di Milan-napoli) gagliardini ieri sera uguale identico già ammonito fa la rovesciata e colpisce il difensore e niente secondo giallo.


----------



## diavoloINme (Domenica alle 09:42)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per quanto godo devo ammettere che l'errore di Sacchi sul 3-1 del Inter é praticamente uguale al errore di Serra in Milan-Spezia - un fischio frettoloso che non serviva (quello di Serra probabilmente era ancora peggio considerando la situazione di vantaggio). Nel epoca VAR una gestione del genere é incocepibile.
> 
> Non c'é alcun fallo su Pablo Mari. Perche fischiare subito? Lascia finire o continuare l'azione qualche secondo e fischia subito dopo o vai a controllare al VAR se segnano. Ma fischiare prima su una situazione non chiarissima, é un errore pesantissimo.
> Ovviamente godo per Inzaghi, ma la gestione arbitrale della Serie A é drammatica. Anche in Cremonese-Juventus Ayroldi fischia prima del gol della Cremonese e toglie un gol regolarissimo.
> Juve +3, Inter -2. Cosi si spostano campionati.


Però ragazzi delle volte si commette fallo anche solo per prendere posizione.
Se l'arbitro lasciasse sempre correre poi avrebbe la personalità al var di togliere un gol al netto di una spinta o una trattenuta?
Io credo di no.

Io dico che il gol di Acerbi non esiste perché il fischio arriva prima e stiamo parlando del nulla.
Non abbiamo la controprova se qualcuno del Monza nell'immediatezza del fischio allenta la marcatura o non compie una giocata difensiva. 

Trovo pure poco pertinente il paragone col nostro gol contro lo Spezia perché in quel frangente c'era un fallo a nostro favore che l'arbitro vede e fischia, commette però il grave errore di non valutare che c'è una situazione di vantaggio che andrebbe fatta scattare. 

Ieri l'arbitro ha semplicemente fischiato un fallo di confusione, come volgarmente lo si definisce, in area su una palla contesa. 
Ha valutato male ?
Il fallo non c'era?
Può darsi ma quello ha visto e quello ha fischiato.

Poi perdonami, ma dopo toro Inter il signor Inzaghi dove era ?
Farebbe meglio a stare zitto.


----------



## diavoloINme (Domenica alle 09:46)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Non serve il var per vedere certe cose basta avere il dono della vista. Leao già ammonito con la samp ha fatto una rovesciata e ha colpito il difensore e l'arbitro gli dà il secondo giallo (ovviamente prima di Milan-napoli) gagliardini ieri sera uguale identico già ammonito fa la rovesciata e colpisce il difensore e niente secondo giallo.


Appunto, dove sono ora tutti quelli del 'giallo sacrosanto'?


----------



## Nevergiveup (Domenica alle 10:33)

Buongiorno ragazzi.. mi dicono che Galliani ha eiaculato in testa agli ingiocabili ieri sera confermate?


----------



## Roten1896 (Domenica alle 10:33)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi delle volte si commette fallo anche solo per prendere posizione.
> Se l'arbitro lasciasse sempre correre poi avrebbe la personalità al var di togliere un gol al netto di una spinta o una trattenuta?
> Io credo di no.
> 
> ...



In epoca VAR ci vuole un criterio uniforme. O si fischia sempre prima oppure si fischia dopo. L'arbitro ha sbagliato e Inzaghi fa bene a lamentarsi. Quando ho visto quell'episodio ero sicuro che il Monza avrebbe pareggiato.
Sacchi sarà fermato ma ormai come per Serra il danno è fatto e la Juve è un passo più vicina allo scudetto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Domenica alle 11:01)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per quanto godo devo ammettere che l'errore di Sacchi sul 3-1 del Inter é praticamente uguale al errore di Serra in Milan-Spezia - un fischio frettoloso che non serviva (quello di Serra probabilmente era ancora peggio considerando la situazione di vantaggio). Nel epoca VAR una gestione del genere é incocepibile.
> 
> Non c'é alcun fallo su Pablo Mari. Perche fischiare subito? Lascia finire o continuare l'azione qualche secondo e fischia subito dopo o vai a controllare al VAR se segnano. Ma fischiare prima su una situazione non chiarissima, é un errore pesantissimo.
> Ovviamente godo per Inzaghi, ma la gestione arbitrale della Serie A é drammatica. Anche in Cremonese-Juventus Ayroldi fischia prima del gol della Cremonese e toglie un gol regolarissimo.
> Juve +3, Inter -2. Cosi si spostano campionati.


Infatti per me questi episodi puzzano di mer*a, cioè di juve, lontano un miglio... 

Occhio per stasera che al primo tuffo di dybala o di zaniolo scatta il rigore in automatico...


----------



## diavoloINme (Domenica alle 11:12)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> In epoca VAR ci vuole un criterio uniforme. O si fischia sempre prima oppure si fischia dopo. L'arbitro ha sbagliato e Inzaghi fa bene a lamentarsi. Quando ho visto quell'episodio ero sicuro che il Monza avrebbe pareggiato.
> Sacchi sarà fermato ma ormai come per Serra il danno è fatto e la Juve è un passo più vicina allo scudetto.


Ma il regolamento non dice che l'arbitro deve sempre e comunque far finire l'azione per poi riavvolgere il nastro e andare a vivisezionare l'azione alla ricerca di falli presunti o palesi.

L'arbitro ha ancora la piena autonomia decisionale in campo altrimenti non sarebbe nemmeno calcio. 

Le situazioni nelle quale l'arbitro deve lasciar correre sono chiare :
-fuorigioco dubbio. Anche se ora col fuorigioco semiautomatico assisteremo all'ennesima rivoluzione, a quanto pare;
-regola del vantaggio. E qui deve essere anche bravo l'arbitro a non essere impulsivo.

Ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che l'arbitro debba sempre lasciar correre. 
Prima dei piazzati in area gli arbitri richiamano sempre attaccanti e difendenti all'ordine perché i corpo a corpo sono leciti ma nei limiti. 

In questo frangente per me non si può parlare di regola del vantaggio e nemmeno di fuorigioco.
Perché avrebbe dovuto far correre se ha visto fallo?
Ha visto male?
Ok , ma quello ha visto nelle fitte maglie dell'area e quello ha fischiato.

Mettiamo il caso che il fallo ci fosse stato e l'arbitro avesse lasciato correre a quel punto che sarebbe successo?
Sarebbe stato richiamato o meno al var?
E rivedendo l'azione avrebbe avuto le palle di togliere il gol al netto di una trattenuta?

L'azione muore al fischio dell'arbitro. 
Quel che succede dopo non esiste. 

Col senno del dopo abbiamo visto che l'arbitro ha fischiato un fallo che non c'era in realtà e blocca il gol nell'immediatezza. 
E dov'è la notizia?
Il fischio dell'arbitro condiziona sempre l'azione, anche quando un fallo è a centrocampo. 

Piangessero meno gli intervaristi che dopo toro Inter il var lo hanno ucciso loro.
Devono schiattare.


----------



## Igniorante (Domenica alle 11:18)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Infatti per me questi episodi puzzano di mer*a, cioè di juve, lontano un miglio...
> 
> Occhio per stasera che al primo tuffo di dybala o di zaniolo scatta il rigore in automatico...



Il problema più grosso è in porta.
Con Maignan sarei tranquillo anche al netto di un arbitraggio un po' sfavorevole.
Con Dracula invece non mi sento tranquillo neanche se partissimo con 2 gol di vantaggio.


----------



## mabadi (Domenica alle 11:59)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi delle volte si commette fallo anche solo per prendere posizione.
> Se l'arbitro lasciasse sempre correre poi avrebbe la personalità al var di togliere un gol al netto di una spinta o una trattenuta?
> Io credo di no.
> 
> ...


Sull'arbitro concordo poi il giocatore dell'Inter ha le due mani su quello del Monza, una avanti ed una sulla schiena.
L'hanno paragonato all'errore di Serra, ma è completamente diverso.
Il fallo di confusione non solo ci poteva stare, ma c'era.
Soliti piagnini.


----------



## Andrea89 (Domenica alle 12:34)

Non è fallo mai nella vita, quello.
Lo avessero annullato al Milan un gol così avrei bestemmiato tutti i santi.


----------



## diavoloINme (Domenica alle 12:46)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non è fallo mai nella vita, quello.
> Lo avessero annullato al Milan un gol così avrei bestemmiato tutti i santi.


Hanno fischiato di peggio a noi.
Fidati.

Poi l'arbitro fischia quel che vede .
Contro il Napoli non ha visto i falli killer su kvara , ieri non ha visto il secondo giallo di gagliardini e ha visto questo fallo in area.

Ci sta.

Che poi l'arbitro debba sempre far correre è tecnicamente sbagliato..
Ed è sbagliato dire che è gol annullato.
Il gol viene dopo il fischio quindi il gol non esiste.

Il signor Inzaghi farebbe meglio a pensare alla lista infinita di aiuti di cui ha goduto.


----------



## TheKombo (Domenica alle 13:37)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno fischiato di peggio a noi.
> Fidati.
> 
> Poi l'arbitro fischia quel che vede .
> ...


Limne leggermente inasprito


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 13:39)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> vedremo..secondo me è sempre stato sopravvalutato. anche 2 anni fa nell'anno di gonde ha avuto l'anno della vita,ora è tornato nei suoi standard


diciamo i 2 anni della vita.
comunque è uno che ha fatto più di 300 gol in carriera a neanche 30 anni.
qui va di moda denigrare tutto quello che è al di fuori del milan...

ora sembra finito e sarà 10 kg sovrappeso, meglio così per noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 13:46)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appunto, dove sono ora tutti quelli del 'giallo sacrosanto'?


eccone uno, era da sbattere fuori.

però il gol era regolare bisogna essere onesti senza scuse, uguale al nostro. unica differenza è che il nostro era al 93° sul 1-1 e ha fatto più scalpore, ma io già all'epoca ho detto che era un errore che ci sta, e ci sta anche l'errore di ieri. quando fisci prima non sai che la palla poi va dentro naturalmente.

e anche quello della cremonese non era regolare, c'era fallo netto.
per concludere.


----------



## Djici (Domenica alle 13:54)

Raga ma scherziamo?
C'è veramente qualcuno che dice che c'è fallo sul gol di Acerbi?
Siamo su un forum del Milan.
Siamo quindi tutti automaticamente anti-inter come è giusto che sia.
Però un po' di obiettività non guasterebbe.

Io direi semplicemente che quel gol era validissimo. E così godo pure il doppio

Ma dire che e fallo significa solo non essere obiettivi.
L'avessero fischiato contro il Milan avrei distrutto il televisore a colpi di testa.


----------



## Rudi84 (Domenica alle 14:14)

Djici ha scritto:


> Raga ma scherziamo?
> C'è veramente qualcuno che dice che c'è fallo sul gol di Acerbi?
> Siamo su un forum del Milan.
> Siamo quindi tutti automaticamente anti-inter come è giusto che sia.
> ...


Il gol era assolutamente regolare ma secondo me è una grande stupidata paragonarlo con quello nostro con lo spezia


----------



## Djici (Domenica alle 14:21)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Il gol era assolutamente regolare ma secondo me è una grande stupidata paragonarlo con quello nostro con lo spezia


Per me sono episodi abbastanza simili alla fine. Sul risultato eh.

Certo il nostro e peggio perché quando l'arbitro fischia fallo per noi normalmente è una mossa pronta a favorirci perché avevamo subito un ingiustizia sul campo (il fallo).
E invece fischiando ci ha tolto un gol.
Dovevamo essere avantaggiati e siamo stati puniti.

Qui invece fischia SBAGLIANDO... Vedendo un fallo che non c'è.

Per quanto assurdo possa sembrare, dico che almeno quando ha fischiato per noi aveva visto bene il fallo. Qui invece neache quello .


----------



## Rudi84 (Domenica alle 14:27)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me sono episodi abbastanza simili alla fine. Sul risultato eh.
> 
> Certo il nostro e peggio perché quando l'arbitro fischia fallo per noi normalmente è una mossa pronta a favorirci perché avevamo subito un ingiustizia sul campo (il fallo).
> E invece fischiando ci ha tolto un gol.
> ...


Ma con noi potrebbe aver fischiato il fallo proprio perchè aveva visto Messias che stava tirando praticamente a porta vuota ed era gol sicuro. Ieri sera ha fischiato subito e non poteva sapere che sarebbe stato gol


----------



## Djici (Domenica alle 14:42)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Ma con noi potrebbe aver fischiato il fallo proprio perchè aveva visto Messias che stava tirando praticamente a porta vuota ed era gol sicuro. Ieri sera ha fischiato subito e non poteva sapere che sarebbe stato gol


Guarda ero imbestialito come un pazzo quella volta.
Ma onestamente a mente fredda (mi ci è voluto qualche giorno) penso che era veramente in buonafede.
Come penso che questo sbaglio fosse pure in buonafede.

Ci sono tanti sbagli. E più di una volta ho pensato che non fossero semplici sbagli.
Ma in questi 2 casi ho pochi dubbi.


----------



## diavoloINme (Domenica alle 14:56)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eccone uno, era da sbattere fuori.
> 
> però il gol era regolare bisogna essere onesti senza scuse, uguale al nostro. unica differenza è che il nostro era al 93° sul 1-1 e ha fatto più scalpore, ma io già all'epoca ho detto che era un errore che ci sta, e ci sta anche l'errore di ieri. quando fisci prima non sai che la palla poi va dentro naturalmente.
> 
> ...


Willy, non è affatto lo stesso e chi oggi fa passare questo messaggio fa il gioco degli ingiocabili.
Nel nostro caso l'arbitro ha avuto troppa fretta nel fischiare un fallo a nostro favore, fischio che ci penalizza perché avremmo potuto godere e usufruire della regola del vantaggio.
La palla infatti finisce sui piedi di Messias che sarebbe in condizione ottimale di battere a rete.
Uso il condizionale e non parlo di gol annullato perché di fatto l'azione finisce al fischio arbitrale.
Il tiro seguente di Messias per me non esiste ed è tutto da provare che sarebbe finito in rete.
Un conto infatti è calciare con la palla in gioco, altro conto con lo scazzo e la leggerezza di chi sa che l'azione è finita.

Ieri invece non c'è assolutamente la regola del vantaggio a favore dell'inter visto che l'arbitro vede e fischia un fallo a favore di chi difende.
Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?
Non fischiare per vedere come sarebbe finita l'azione e poi rivalutare il fallo presunto di chi attacca?

Ma scherziamo o siamo seri?

L'arbitro ha sbagliato perché ha visto un fallo inesistente che oggettivamente può aver danneggiato l'inter ma non è assolutamente una dinamica simile a Milan Spezia e non è affatto vero che l'arbitro avrebbe dovuto far correre il gioco.

L'arbitro vede fallo di chi attacca e fischia.
Ha sbagliato?
Capita, come capita decine di volte in partita e in diverse zone di campo.

Con me gli ingiocabili non attaccano.
Nel calderone ci mettono sta minghia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (Domenica alle 14:58)

Il fatto che il gol fosse regolare mi fa godere il doppio. Gliene annullassero uno regolare ad ogni partita, implodano di rabbia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 15:10)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Ma con noi potrebbe aver fischiato il fallo proprio perchè aveva visto Messias che stava tirando praticamente a porta vuota ed era gol sicuro. Ieri sera ha fischiato subito e non poteva sapere che sarebbe stato gol


ma quale porta vuota che ha tirato all'incrocio col portiere piazzato bene?
dai su...


----------



## Rudi84 (Domenica alle 15:10)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Willy, non è affatto lo stesso e chi oggi fa passare questo messaggio fa il gioco degli ingiocabili.
> Nel nostro caso l'arbitro ha avuto troppa fretta nel fischiare un fallo a nostro favore, fischio che ci penalizza perché avremmo potuto godere e usufruire della regola del vantaggio.
> La palla infatti finisce sui piedi di Messias che sarebbe in condizione ottimale di battere a rete.
> Uso il condizionale e non parlo di gol annullato perché di fatto l'azione finisce al fischio arbitrale.
> ...


Quel poveraccio di serra non mi sembra di averlo più visto in serie a ed è già passato un anno ormai


----------



## Igniorante (Domenica alle 15:12)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> diciamo i 2 anni della vita.
> comunque è uno che ha fatto più di 300 gol in carriera a neanche 30 anni.
> qui va di moda denigrare tutto quello che è al di fuori del milan...
> 
> ora sembra finito e sarà 10 kg sovrappeso, meglio così per noi.



Per parecchi va di moda denigrare tutto ciò che riguarda il Milan, invece. 
Che è anche peggio. 

Obiettività vuole che vengano analizzati i fatti... Non a caso quando lo hanno ripreso in tanti, io per primo, si sono stracciati le vesti. 
Ora si può dire che è un bel bidone, poi tra un mese o due vedremo.


----------



## Rudi84 (Domenica alle 15:13)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quale porta vuota che ha tirato da fuori area all'incrocio col portiere piazzato bene?
> dai su...


Dicevo a porta vuota per dire che era sicuramente gol e poi era ben dentro l'area se il fallo era successo a mezzo metro dalla linea dell'area


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 15:19)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Willy, non è affatto lo stesso e chi oggi fa passare questo messaggio fa il gioco degli ingiocabili.
> Nel nostro caso l'arbitro ha avuto troppa fretta nel fischiare un fallo a nostro favore, fischio che ci penalizza perché avremmo potuto godere e usufruire della regola del vantaggio.
> La palla infatti finisce sui piedi di Messias che sarebbe in condizione ottimale di battere a rete.
> Uso il condizionale e non parlo di gol annullato perché di fatto l'azione finisce al fischio arbitrale.
> ...


da noi non ha visto un vantaggio, ieri ha visto un fallo che non c era. il risultato è lo stesso.
per me sbagliano a lamentarsi e invece noi abbiamo fatto bene a dire che può capitare.
lo dico oggi come lo dicevo 11 mesi fa per me non sono 2 errori gravi.
gli errori gravi sono quelli dove si cambia la realtà pur vedendo col var. tipo il rigore di turca10 nel derby.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 15:21)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Dicevo a porta vuota per dire che era sicuramente gol e poi era ben dentro l'area se il fallo era successo a mezzo metro dalla linea dell'area


è vero era dentro, ma non mi pareva un gol così semplice. comunque non l'ha visto quindi semplice o meno non conta e ha fischiato.


----------



## sunburn (Domenica alle 15:26)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> diciamo i 2 anni della vita.
> comunque è uno che ha fatto più di 300 gol in carriera a neanche 30 anni.
> qui va di moda denigrare tutto quello che è al di fuori del milan...


Tra l’altro quest’anno, fino a ora, in campionato ha segnato più del nostro esterno destro titolare e del nostro trequartista titolare messi insieme…


----------



## Djici (Domenica alle 15:28)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> da noi non ha visto un vantaggio, ieri ha visto un fallo che non c era. il risultato è lo stesso.
> per me sbagliano a lamentarsi e invece noi abbiamo fatto bene a dire che può capitare.
> lo dico oggi come lo dicevo 11 mesi fa per me non sono 2 errori gravi.
> gli errori gravi sono quelli dove si cambia la realtà pur vedendo col var. tipo il rigore di turca10 nel derby.


Concordo su tutto.
Un unico appunto per Serra.
Io ero più imbestialito per la serie infinita di falli che non ci ha fischiati mentre ci fischiava contro ogni volta.
Sulla fascia ha permesso a l'avversario di menarci come non mai.
Per me quei falli erano molto dubbi.
Poi ovviamente il gol non assegnato e pure la beffa del gol beccato e ovviamente in tanti abbiamo sbrocato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 15:32)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto.
> Un unico appunto per Serra.
> Io ero più imbestialito per la serie infinita di falli che non ci ha fischiati mentre ci fischiava contro ogni volta.
> Sulla fascia ha permesso a l'avversario di menarci come non mai.
> ...


il fatto che era nel recuper e che poi abbiano addirittura segnato loro ha amplificato il tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (Domenica alle 15:33)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> da noi non ha visto un vantaggio, ieri ha visto un fallo che non c era. il risultato è lo stesso.
> per me sbagliano a lamentarsi e invece noi abbiamo fatto bene a dire che può capitare.
> lo dico oggi come lo dicevo 11 mesi fa per me non sono 2 errori gravi.
> gli errori gravi sono quelli dove si cambia la realtà pur vedendo col var. tipo il rigore di turca10 nel derby.


Io riconosco che l'inter è stata danneggiata dalla dinamica dell'azione, mica dico il contrario. 

Non capisco però tutto questo clamore per un presunto fallo in attacco che poi si rivela inesistente. 

A leggere molti sembra che l'arbitro non possa fischiare un fallo che vede in attacco se sugli sviluppi può nascere qualcosa di pericoloso .
Io mi permetto di dire che è falso e le cose non stanno così.

Altrimenti su ogni corner o piazzato nei pressi dell'area non si dovrebbe mai fischiare fallo sul portiere o di chi attacca e si fa finire l'azione sempre e comunque e poi se dovesse finire la palla in rete si analizzerebbe tutta l'azione nel suo sviluppo. 

Non è così.
Non è affatto così.
Non capisco quindi la posizione dell'inter secondo la quale in tempi di var questi errori sono inammissibili.
Ma che vuol dire?
Quindi si fa proseguire sempre e comunque?


Io dico che inammissibile è che al var si veda che uno prende palla quando invece prende la gamba. 
Quello è inammissibile. 

Ma sugli sviluppi da corner ogni arbitro ha la piena discrezionalità per leggere l'azione. 
Quello dell'inter è un delirio di onnipotenza e mi sorprende non poco nessuno lo faccia notare.
Stanno chiedendo che l'arbitro non decida.
Del resto pochi giorni fa Handanovic invitava sozza a fischiare poco.

Ormai sono designatori arbitrali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 15:36)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io riconosco che l'inter è stata danneggiata dalla dinamica dell'azione, mica dico il contrario.
> 
> Non capisco però tutto questo clamore per un presunto fallo in attacco che poi si rivela inesistente.
> 
> ...


infatti tutto quello che hai scritto qui è giustissimo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 15:42)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> diciamo i 2 anni della vita.
> comunque è uno che ha fatto più di 300 gol in carriera a neanche 30 anni.
> qui va di moda denigrare tutto quello che è al di fuori del milan...
> 
> ora sembra finito e sarà 10 kg sovrappeso, meglio così per noi.


avrà fatto anche 1000 gol ma è un bidone,il numero dei gol non è importante,conta il come vengono fatti i gol


----------



## diavoloINme (Domenica alle 15:52)

Quella di fischiare un fallo di chi attacca è una chiamata conservativa da parte dell'arbitro. 
Il famoso fallo di confusione che serve ad evitare problemi maggiori e aiuta l'arbitro a guadagnarsi la pagnotta. 

Quante volte si fischiano falli inesistenti per chi attacca?

Ma ovviamente agli ingiocabili non va bene. 
Loro pretendono sempre tutele particolari. 
Licenza di uccidere in difesa e fischi a oltranza quando attaccano..

Quello di ieri è un errore di campo come tanti.
E nessuno deve chiedere scusa.


----------



## Nevergiveup (Domenica alle 15:56)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> diciamo i 2 anni della vita.
> comunque è uno che ha fatto più di 300 gol in carriera a neanche 30 anni.
> qui va di moda denigrare tutto quello che è al di fuori del milan...
> 
> ora sembra finito e sarà 10 kg sovrappeso, meglio così per noi.


Non succederà mai ma Lukaku farebbe al caso nostro.. molto più adatto al nostro gioco rispetto a quello di limone.


----------



## diavoloINme (Domenica alle 15:59)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non succederà mai ma Lukaku farebbe al caso nostro.. molto più adatto al nostro gioco rispetto a quello di limone.


Giroud mette giù palla e duetta coi compagni con grandissima qualità. 
Lukalu sarebbe utile per la palla sulla figura e poi ? 
In transizione abbiamo leao che vale 3 Lukaku.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 16:01)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quella di fischiare un fallo di chi attacca è una chiamata conservativa da parte dell'arbitro.
> Il famoso fallo di confusione che serve ad evitare problemi maggiori e aiuta l'arbitro a guadagnarsi la pagnotta.
> 
> Quante volte si fischiano falli inesistenti per chi attacca?
> ...


skriniar prende un giallo ogni morte di Papa


----------



## willcoyote85 (Domenica alle 16:02)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non succederà mai ma Lukaku farebbe al caso nostro.. molto più adatto al nostro gioco rispetto a quello di limone.


sinceramente non lo so se sarebbe adatto a noi, sicuramente non adesso e comunque non lo vorrei.
ma rimane il fatto che è stato un gran giocatore che ti fa vincere le partite da solo.
roba che se ne sono visti pochi di giocatori così in italia negli ultimi 10-12 anni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 16:04)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non succederà mai ma Lukaku farebbe al caso nostro.. molto più adatto al nostro gioco rispetto a quello di limone.


Quello che fa al caso nostro sarebbe Lewandoski, altro che Lubamba


----------



## Nevergiveup (Domenica alle 16:11)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giroud mette giù palla e duetta coi compagni con grandissima qualità.
> Lukalu sarebbe utile per la palla sulla figura e poi ?
> In transizione abbiamo leao che vale 3 Lukaku.


Giroud ha 37 anni.. pensando ai prossimi anni o si pesca il jolly con un giovane o non vedo in giro di meglio tra i prendibili.

Sicuramente perderemmo nello stretto ma nelle partite a viso aperto con le transizioni verticali che facciamo sarebbe devastante. Poi sta sulle palle anche a me come giocatore ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## diavoloINme (Domenica alle 16:13)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Giroud ha 37 anni.. pensando ai prossimi anni o si pesca il jolly con un giovane o non vedo in giro di meglio tra i prendibili.
> 
> Sicuramente perderemmo nello stretto ma nelle partite a viso aperto con le transizioni verticali che facciamo sarebbe devastante. Poi sta sulle palle anche a me come giocatore ma questo è un altro discorso.


Come uomo soprattutto. 
Uomo di emme .
Spero di vederlo mai al Milan.


----------



## LukeLike (Domenica alle 18:08)

Adesso tutti sembrano accorgersi che Lukaku è una pippa. Il bello è che chi ha seguito un po' il Chelsea sapeva già che il belga era questo, ma è più bello martellarsi gli zebedei a dire che un prestito secco a 8 milioni con ingaggio interamente pagato dall'Inter è un regalo dei londinesi.

"Uno con quella fisicità in Serie A farà sempre la differenza"... sìsì, Antonio Conte l'ha fatta la differenza con Lukaku.


----------



## Nomaduk (Domenica alle 18:42)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Adesso tutti sembrano accorgersi che Lukaku è una pippa. Il bello è che chi ha seguito un po' il Chelsea sapeva già che il belga era questo, ma è più bello martellarsi gli zebedei a dire che un prestito secco a 8 milioni con ingaggio interamente pagato dall'Inter è un regalo dei londinesi.
> 
> "Uno con quella fisicità in Serie A farà sempre la differenza"... sìsì, Antonio Conte l'ha fatta la differenza con Lukaku.


Io speravo rimanesse ingroppo all'inter dopo averlo pagato 85 milionazzi. Sapevo che solo con conte avrebbe avuto un ottimo rendimento. Ora è strafinito peccato per quei cretinetti del chelsea che lo hanno riacquistato.


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 19:01)

Dzeko che ride di Lukaku


----------



## KILPIN_91 (Domenica alle 19:05)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dzeko che ride di Lukaku
> Vedi l'allegato 4286


visto in diretta,circo inter non si smentisce mai


----------



## Blu71 (Domenica alle 19:06)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> visto in diretta,circo inter non si smentisce mai



Alla prossima Lukaku lo aspetterà sotto le docce…


----------

